# Sergeant Greg Hernandez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Greg Hernandez 
*Tulare County Sheriff's Office
California*
End of Watch: Friday, February 6, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 50
*Tour of Duty:* 24 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, January 29, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Sergeant Greg Hernandez succumbed to injuries suffered one week earlier when his patrol car collided with a tractor trailer at the intersection of Road 120 and Road 400. He was responding to backup another deputy when the accident occurred.

Sergeant Hernandez had served with the agency for 24 years.
Agency Contact Information
Tulare County Sheriff's Office
2404 West Burrel Avenue
Visalia, CA 93291

Phone: (559) 733-6220

_*Please contact the Tulare County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest In Peace Sergeant Hernandez


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sergeant Hernandez


----------



## mase4615 (Sep 28, 2006)

Rest In Peace Sergeant Hernandez!!!


----------

